# E350 mirrors



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Hi All ...,to see into my mirrors which are bolted to the doors,I find myself leaning back from driving position to enable me to see into the mirrors.I have noticed on a Ford c class E 450s (the later model)the mirrors are positioned more forward on a plastic sort of quarter light (side of glass front side of window)Is there a conversion kit to enable me to upgrade and eleviate this problem? and save me backache
Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dave

The new 2020 mirror from Velvac is the one used on Ford vans, not compatible unless you have the facility to mount it just forward of the door glass (a triangle of black ABS)...it can't be mounted to the glass for obvious reasons.

They are hellishly expensive too, perhaps try a truck company over here and see what is available for a door mounted option???


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi linda...thought there may be a cheep way round this!! maybe not. worth a try
dave


----------

